# Decorate Your Exterior and Interior of Your House with Green Wall Paints



## davidnicoll69 (Apr 29, 2014)

When it comes to painting your wall the first confusion is choosing the right colour for your walls. Everyone has different tastes but for the ones who are planning to paint their wall green, has made a wise choice. For the ones who’re still confused, green is a colour that you should choose. The colours in our environment has a psychological value and have effects on our body, mind and emotions. Your mood may vary according to the colour that forms your environment.

Green in general, is the colour of balance and is considered the most serene colour for the eye and helps people to relax. Green symbolizes nature and also represents envy, harmony, calmness and fertility. Studies revealed that green colour improves reading ability and has stress relieving and calming characteristics. If you have chosen green colour as your exterior or interior paint the job is not done yet as there are different shades of green paint to choose from.

*Different Texture and Shades of Green Paint
*
There are various shades of green paint available in the market. The texture may vary for your exterior and interior walls. Even different rooms in your home might need different textures depending on the environment. Though there are more than 70 shades of green used around us but there are a few popular shades that are usually used in the walls of our house which including mint, olive, Kelly, forest, lime, and sage.

After finalizing your shade of green, you have the option to choose the dry texture for your wall. You can always keep it plain, but if you want more style then you’ll need to go with a different texture style. The dry wall textures can be prepared in two ways. First the hand applied drywall textures which includes towel texture, swirl texture, brush texture, knockdown texture, comb texture and stomp texture. The other type is the sprayer applied dry wall texture that includes splatter knockdown, orange peel and acoustic

*Exterior of the Houses Painted Green
*
After you’ve finalized the texture and the green shade for your wall, it’s time for the wall painting, in case of exterior paints, people usually choose warm colours. The Exterior paint is usually a bit different from the interior paints as it is meant to protect your home from harsh weather conditions. The weather coat paint protects your exterior during the bitter cold in winter and the harsh heat in summer. Also, the paint protects your house from any damage that may be caused by rain. The exterior can have the combination of bright and dark green colours putting up a nice contrast. You can paint your wall outlines and windows in olive green and rest of the walls a light shade of green.

*Green Painted Rooms
*
Every room inside your house doesn’t have to be green, specific rooms depending on your psychological needs can be painted differently. Pale green in the dining area adds the overall airy and feminine feel to the room whereas apple green paint gives the kitchen a fresh and vibrant look. Pea green walls in the bedroom adds a lively tone to the stunning architectural room giving it a balancing act. The Kelly green colour on your wall adds elegance to a space that is certainly not lacking colour, a soft green hue infuses the living space with vitality and sophistication. Lastly, in the bathroom, asparagus green walls make the space feel relaxing and tranquil.

Green is a calming and a refreshing colour, from a range of shades of green and different textures a variety of options to choose from is on the wait for you whether it’s your room or the whole house, whether it’s plain or a dry wall texture, green is the colour of nature which can make your precious home look more beautiful, with the furniture combination your room can get a bold look in green colours.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been painting a long time and green would not be a color that was used all that often. Sage green was in fashion for awhile years ago but these days it is greys.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Actually green is known by the shrinks to be a very calming color. In fact most psychologists will actually paint their offices and waiting rooms green. Don't ask me how I know though. I might crack.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The thread title made me think it was going to be about environmentally friendly products - not about actual greens.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> The thread title made me think it was going to be about environmentally friendly products - not about actual greens.


Are you disappointed?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> Are you disappointed?


I am. Greens are quite possibly the only range of colour I actually dislike painting. Obviously I do it, but every other colour I could care less at this point. Greens put me in a bad mood for some reason.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> Are you disappointed?


Not at all. Just seems a bit odd to see an entire post about using the color green throughout a house. Can't see many actually doing that.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Not at all. Just seems a bit odd to see an entire post about using the color green throughout a house. Can't see many actually doing that.


Hey it's summer down under. Maybe he's just in the spirit of it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> Not at all. Just seems a bit odd to see an entire post about using the color green throughout a house. Can't see many actually doing that.


sorta like what I said?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would like the OP to qualify themselves so their expertise is not so readily dismissed. However, and in my opinion, color choices have to take into consideration the entire palette of one's environment before assuming that green will make them calm, smart, and hungry. 

I, more or less, subscribe to a neutral bright, or warm palette that can be strategically accented with colors in various degrees of overtness and intensity.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> sorta like what I said?


Sort of. Except I like different greens for an interior color. Still, ya' gotta' mix it up a little with some taupes or grey to keep it from becoming too much IMO.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

funny you bring this up. I did a quick 6 day job on the interior of our house before we moved in. all the east facing walls I did as feature colors. (only 3) anyway In my girls bedroom I used an ID+ color. apparently that certain colors promote stuff like intellegence / calming or other crazy claims. however I used one called APPLE FRESH. which is like a pastel green only not a bold green really like a pastel version of fluorescent green. 








this color apparently promotes intelligence, my oldest girl is 2 and she knows her abc's all the way through. so wonder if the green helped. hahahah

a friend of mine did something simlar afterwards but he used what i call "goblin green" and were talking in a downstairs bathroom, so if you are using the mirror with the lights on. your skin kinda looks rotten. lol

also I once painted a police station and when we did the holding cells they were like pastel pink and pastel blue and pastel yellow etc. the architect claimed they would effect the mood of detained people.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I would like the OP to qualify themselves so their expertise is not so readily dismissed. However, and in my opinion, color choices have to take into consideration the entire palette of one's environment before assuming that green will make them calm, smart, and hungry.
> 
> I, more or less, subscribe to a neutral bright, or warm palette that can be strategically accented with colors in various degrees of overtness and intensity.


Maybe PT should have a green background color?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

My house exterior is actually green so i can't argue with the smarter thing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> My house exterior is actually green so i can't argue with the smarter thing.


We could:jester:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> We could:jester:


I bet you could cowboy!


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

OP took the title of this subforum a little too literally?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

NotAChemist said:


> OP took the title of this subforum a little too literally?


Hey if you lived in Coober Pedy you'd want to paint everything green too!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> Hey if you lived in Coober Pedy you'd want to paint everything green too!


Oh come on! This one is a gem!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> Oh come on! This one is a gem!


You're quoting yourself again..


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You're quoting yourself again..


I hate it when i make a joke and only ten people in the world could possibly get it. And they all live in BFE in the Australian outback.


----------



## amrath (May 5, 2016)

SAGE GREEN BEDROOM
In an East Hampton bedroom, an April Gornik painting is set off by walls in Tavern Green 

Modern traditional green bedroom 

Joly Bedroom 

http://www.housebeautiful.com/room-decorating/colors/g1166/green-color-bedroom-designs/?slide=3

check this link it will help you out


----------



## magicviewdecorating (Mar 24, 2021)

It's not a bad hue of green, but it would be enough nicer if half the were white. On the other hand, green goes attractively with dark wood. It's a good combination. Colors are worn with green in this room: Grey, black, brown, and blue.


----------



## kerci98 (Jun 22, 2021)

Yeah, Always white or gray look beautiful for home wall, I never seen green around me. May be because green on wall looks different, and something different attract to go with green, appreciate !


----------

